# Valencia



## Ricardodaforce

Another visit to this beautiful city. 




Tiburo&#769;n  by  Ricardodaforce,  on Flickr




El  Ágora by  Ricardodaforce,  on Flickr




Hubble  by  Ricardodaforce,  on Flickr




Clavius  Base by  Ricardodaforce,  on Flickr




Warp  Core by  Ricardodaforce,  on Flickr


----------



## Jean1234

Wow -very nice!


----------



## Braineack

stunning captures.


----------



## Whiskeyjack

So lovely. I adore 1 & 3 but really, they are all nice.


----------



## waiting

All the reflections are just amazing. Would love to go there.


----------



## Shipman

I literally love number three, that has to be one of my favorite pictures Ive seen on this site.


----------



## Zev Steinhardt

Beautiful!  I love the Hubble shot!  

Zev Steinhardt


----------



## Ricardodaforce

Jean1234 said:


> Wow -very nice!





Braineack said:


> stunning captures.





Whiskeyjack said:


> So lovely. I adore 1 & 3 but really, they are all nice.





waiting said:


> All the reflections are just amazing. Would love to go there.





Shipman said:


> I literally love number three, that has to be one of my favorite pictures Ive seen on this site.





Zev Steinhardt said:


> Beautiful!  I love the Hubble shot!
> 
> Zev Steinhardt




Thank you everyone.


----------



## pisto1981

The reflection in the 1st one is amazing. Well done, great collection


----------



## NancyMoranG

It looks futuristic. Ditto- excellent photos.
Nancy


----------



## ghache

great shots.


----------



## Ricardodaforce

pisto1981 said:


> The reflection in the 1st one is amazing. Well done, great collection





NancyMoranG said:


> It looks futuristic. Ditto- excellent photos.
> Nancy





ghache said:


> great shots.




Thank you!


----------

